# Royal Ascot - the final countdown



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2010)

At the moment we are a group of 24 (well planned guys) and I'm off to pay the money tomorrow. Dinner will be the roast beef followed by the apple pie and custard. The trophies have arrived as have the other bits and bobs and I'm just waiting on Mike to confirm if GM are putting up a prize.

All of which leads me into the draw. After last year and the stick from some quarters, Ive decided that as I'm playing with Redwood and CenturyG5 on the Tuesday, we'll do the draw after our round and they can pick the groups.

Finally, can those that are coming please let me know either on here or via PM your current handicap. I know you are all seasoned golfers but I've put the dress code below just in case anyone has any doubts but no jacket and ties required although you might want a change of clothes should it be wet.

http://www.royalascotgolfclub.co.uk/visitors-and-societies


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Martin,Don't mind doing the draw,if it stops a bit of flak  current H/cap is 10.3 playing off 10


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2010)

Handicap 12 playing off past memories


----------



## EaseNgrace (Jun 1, 2010)

Currently off 10 (9.9)


----------



## TXL (Jun 1, 2010)

Playing off 11 (10.7)


----------



## PieMan (Jun 1, 2010)

Playing off 4 at the moment.

Can't believe that the majority didn't go for pie as the main course!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm off 10 and CVG's off 14.

Fagger the bandit can tell you his himself - I'd be ashamed...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 1, 2010)

Playing off 11[10.7].Forget wet mate its going to be hot and sunny.
Pieman thats what got you the size you are mate salad for you buddy,lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2010)

El Bandito Grando here

Current handicap is 26

I put in a card for a round of 93 last week for general play, but they didnt cut me (sss 69 so should be 24)

i will abide by whatever consensus is reached

El Fragger


----------



## JustOne (Jun 1, 2010)

i will abide by whatever consensus is reached

El Fragger
		
Click to expand...

16 it is then!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 1, 2010)

Disappointingly off 12 (11.5)

Hoping but not hopeful that I'll remember my swing from Forest Pines.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2010)

Well after beating your brother it could be single figures (I'm waiting to see how big his bribe is) but I have seen you play!!!!!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Martin,Don't mind doing the draw,if it stops a bit of flak 

Click to expand...

It won't stop it...



...just deflect it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2010)

Well after beating your brother it could be single figures (I'm waiting to see how big his bribe is) but I have seen you play!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

In that case you will know that I am a member of the genus
" Homo Golfo Eraticus"  normally get round in about 98 best score 93

I'll take what im given

Fragger


----------



## PieMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Playing off 11[10.7].Forget wet mate its going to be hot and sunny.
Pieman thats what got you the size you are mate salad for you buddy,lol
		
Click to expand...


Poker - as long as the salad comes with pie I'll be happy!! See you next week mate.


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 2, 2010)

currently off 22 (going the wrong way!)


----------



## MikeH (Jun 2, 2010)

Just sent the prizes off to Homer. Sorry no one from GM can make the day but have a good one


----------



## jacetheace (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,im off 11 (11.3).


----------



## Swinger (Jun 2, 2010)

Shame I missing out this year,looks like it'll be a good day.
Have fun one and all and hopefully I'll see you there next year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2010)

If anyone playing next week has a camera and fancies taking some pictures for the magazine, and a photo gallery please feel free to do so. I'll be bringing mine but tend to forget about it once I start playing so if anyone else can help I'd be grateful


----------



## Redwood (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll bring mine along, Homer.

It's a micro four thirds so fits in the bag nicely, and takes good shots (shame about the shooter).


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 2, 2010)

Handicap of 19.2 (19) for me


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 3, 2010)

My handicap is that my handicap is too low.  16.3, but playing off about 26 really.  I'll go with whatever's chosen for me.  

I think I'm just going to bring my high-speed video camera in case anyone wants me to film their swing on the range or something.  But it also takes pictures so I could give it a go.  Good thing is it's quiet, not like my DSLR which might put people off their swing.

Fingers crossed for nice weather...not looking good at the moment though.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 3, 2010)

Homer,I'll be bringing mine.If you look at some Forest Pines photo's, decent quality,also great for videoing porn


----------



## Redwood (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm sure your not bringing it for the golf, Century?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 3, 2010)

Just seen the dress code Homer which of course i will adhere too but honestly shirts tucked in,i havnt tucked a shirt in for twenty years.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Homer. 

As it's not a club comp, are we permitted to use mobile phone GPS devices (obviously not the green reading, the elevation, or wind speed apps)?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 3, 2010)

Just seen the dress code Homer which of course i will adhere too but honestly shirts tucked in,i havnt tucked a shirt in for twenty years.
		
Click to expand...

You don't look that fat from your picture Poker lol  

Be good to see you all on Wednesday

Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2010)

Just seen the dress code Homer which of course i will adhere too but honestly shirts tucked in,i havnt tucked a shirt in for twenty years.
		
Click to expand...

You scruffy git


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

Phone GPS etc are all fine (apart from those giving elevation etc). Can you make sure I have all the handicaps asap. I'm missing

Golfmmad
HawkeyeMS
P1pete
Redwood
Region3


----------



## JustOne (Jun 3, 2010)

Homer. 

As it's not a club comp, are we permitted to use mobile phone GPS devices (obviously not the green reading, the elevation, or wind speed apps)?
		
Click to expand...

I thought you played off about 28? As far as I'm concerned you can use a spirit level if you really want to


----------



## Region3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Disappointingly off 12 (11.5)

Hoping but not hopeful that I'll remember my swing from Forest Pines.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Homer. 

As it's not a club comp, are we permitted to use mobile phone GPS devices (obviously not the green reading, the elevation, or wind speed apps)?
		
Click to expand...

I thought you played off about 28? As far as I'm concerned you can use a spirit level if you really want to 

Click to expand...

I'm so looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so looking forward to meeting you. 

Click to expand...

I felt like that about a year ago


----------



## Redwood (Jun 4, 2010)

Homer,

Mine is in my sig, 24.

Cheers


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2010)

Homer

My handicap has just been reduced to 25.2  

Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2010)

Homer

My handicap has just been reduced to 25.2  

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

I bet you're dreading the SI 8 hole now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2010)

Homer

My handicap has just been reduced to 25.2  

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

I bet you're dreading the SI 8 hole now 


Click to expand...

I feel a birdie coming on

and its gonna crap all over Smiffy's head.



I will take the loss of a stroke on the SI 8th in my stride as I am now officially a better golfer than I was last week.

Fragger


----------



## Region3 (Jun 4, 2010)

I will take the loss of a stroke on the SI 8th in my stride as I am now officially a better golfer than I was last week.

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit 

No-one ever played a round worse than their old handicap after getting cut


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2010)

Roll on wednesday.................


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 5, 2010)

I hate you all


Only joking

Good quality banter

Bring it on

Fragger


----------



## JustOne (Jun 5, 2010)

also great for videoing porn  

Click to expand...

Bring some examples with you   


Homer, where's the definitive list of all those attending?


----------



## HTL (Jun 5, 2010)

Just a quick head ups. Take plenty of balls with you, especially if you drive the ball longer than 260 yards.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 5, 2010)

How many will you need if you dont?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2010)

Here is the list of those coming. Draw to be made Tuesday afternoon by Redwood and CenturyG5 and ajudicated over by P1Pete who are playing with me (I take no responsibility for the groupings!)

Backwoodsman
CentruyG5
CVG
Easengrace
Golfmmad
Haplesshacker
HawkeyeMS
HomerJSimpson
Ian Dawson 
Imurg
Jasetheace
Justoneuk
Midnight
P1pete
Phil the fragger
Pieman
Pokerjoke
Redwood
Region3
Smiffy
Tim Bridle
Terry Morgan
TXL
Viscount 17

The rough has been cut so there is fairway, light rough (5-10 yards wide) and then longer stuff which can be lost ball territory. I am not a great driver and I can manage to get it around without too many issues. My only advice for normal length hitters is to aim left on 4, don't hook on 9 or slice on 10. You don't want to be too long on 12 (run out of fairway) or hook the drive at 18.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll laugh if I get drawn out with Fragger and CVG. All that way for the same old 3-ball........


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll laugh if I get drawn out with Fragger and CVG. All that way for the same old 3-ball........
		
Click to expand...

Cross my Palms with the odd bit of silver....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2010)

Apologies if I've missed this somewhere, but what time is this kicking off?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2010)

Apologies if I've missed this somewhere, but what time is this kicking off?
		
Click to expand...

The following has lifted from Homers post on the main Ascot thread
"First tee is booked for 10 and there are about 24-26 at the moment so I guess the last group would be off about 10.45 or so. Say 4 hours and so I'd be guessing the meal would be about 3.30 or so to give everyone time to get a drink and chill (and maybe shower if its like this!)

I reckon 45-60 minutes for the meal and prize giving and be done about 4.30ish "

This is a public service announcement from Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2010)

Apologies if I've missed this somewhere, but what time is this kicking off?
		
Click to expand...

The following has lifted from Homers post on the main Ascot thread
"First tee is booked for 10 and there are about 24-26 at the moment so I guess the last group would be off about 10.45 or so. Say 4 hours and so I'd be guessing the meal would be about 3.30 or so to give everyone time to get a drink and chill (and maybe shower if its like this!)

I reckon 45-60 minutes for the meal and prize giving and be done about 4.30ish "

This is a public service announcement from Fragger  

Click to expand...

Thanks Fragger.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

Bacon rolls and coffee from 9.15 onwards


----------



## Region3 (Jun 7, 2010)

What time is the club open and serving food (to buy)?

If I time my journey to get there 9 ish I'll be going round the M25 in rush hour, which doesn't sound like fun, so I was going to get there earlier and find somewhere to eat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

There will be bacon rolls and coffee/tea from 9.15-9.30 but won't be open prior to that for food. There are a number of food outlets on Ascot High Street that should be able to provide sustenance


----------



## HTL (Jun 7, 2010)

If anyone fancies another round about 4:30 ill be at the club. I dont finish work until 12 so cant play with you guys. The green feencovers you for the full day so it will be no extra cost.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2010)

If anyone fancies another round about 4:30 ill be at the club. I dont finish work until 12 so cant play with you guys. The green feencovers you for the full day so it will be no extra cost.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to stick around for a game with you.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 7, 2010)

I might take you up on that too, if I can nurse mt battery and body round the first time 

Don't fancy driving home in rush hour either!


----------



## JustOne (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm in for that too.... if I am still able to walk


----------



## HTL (Jun 7, 2010)

Get in!!! Real good news lads, looking forward to it. Ill come find you in the bar asap.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 7, 2010)

I can hardly stand up properly at the moment mate. I'd pull out completely if I felt like wasting Â£50 

Hopefully things might be better by Wednesday morning


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 7, 2010)

PEDRO2 count me in as a definate if region or justone drops out.


----------



## HTL (Jun 7, 2010)

PEDRO2 count me in as a definate if region or justone drops out.
		
Click to expand...

More the better, it will be dead quiet about then so we can go out in a 2 + 3 if needed, plus im sure Homer will join us if we twist his arm.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok mate thats great see you there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

Highly doubtful I'll be playing a second round. Got stuff on tomorrow night


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to wait until you arrive - I've still got that raffle prize that you won at The Hertfordshire.
your colours too!


----------



## p1pete (Jun 7, 2010)

If I can walk, then I would be up for a second round as well if there is room for another


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hywel,count me in mate.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2010)

i've never played 36 holes before

Count me in too if there is room

Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2010)

i've never played 36 holes before
Fragger
		
Click to expand...

You've never played two on the trot  *properly* so I've heard


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2010)

i've never played 36 holes before
Fragger
		
Click to expand...

You've never played two on the trot  *properly* so I've heard
 

Click to expand...

Is that the best you can do  Smiffy!!

I expected more


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 8, 2010)

Go on then, what time is "Tuesday afternoon"? When we gonna know who we're quartered with?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2010)

You have to remember that they are working on HMT (Homer Mean Time)

Could be 8pm before we find out

Relax 

Fragger


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2010)

He's been playing with a couple of the guys so they're probably still in the bar. 
You watch those OJ and Lemonades Homer!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2010)

Just had a text from Homer

Draw about 6.45

Should be a post about it about 7.30

This is a Public Information Service

Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2010)

Hurry up!!
I'm off to bed at 10


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

OK Here is the draw as made by Century G5, Redwood and P1Pete

The names are in tee off order:

10.00
Justoneuk
Haplesshacker
Viscount17
Jasetheace

10.08
Backwoodsman
HomerJSimpson
TXL
Ian Dawson 

10.16
PhiltheFragger
P1Pete
Terry Morgan
Pokerjoke

10.24
Redwood
Imurg
Pieman
HawkeyeMS

10.32
Tim Bridle
Golfmmad
Easengrace
Smiffy

10.40
CenturyG5
CVG
Midnight
Region3


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 8, 2010)

Cripes. I'd better get there early then!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

And bring loads of balls - rough is brutal


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2010)

How did you guys get on out there today

looked a bit damp at times

Fragger


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 8, 2010)

And bring loads of balls - rough is brutal
		
Click to expand...

Like I need them!!!


----------



## Leftie (Jun 8, 2010)

Hurry up!!
I'm off to bed at 10
		
Click to expand...

Shandy drinking lightweight   

Bet you're glad I'm not rooming with you at FP in August.  

Still.  If I can work it right and keep James up just long enough, you won't get a lot of sleep


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone decided on an unofficial book for tomorrow (purely in the name of fun).

My take based on form, playing Ascot before and general current competence would be:

3/1 Justoneuk
4/1 HawkeyeMS
4/1 Imurg
6/1 Viscount17
6/1 Pieman
8/1 HomerJSimpson
8/1 Jasetheace
8/1 Easengrace
10/1 Smiffy
10/1 CenturyG5
10/1 TXL
12/1 Philthefragger
12/1 Redwood
12/1 Midnight
12/1 Region3

This is purely based on how I've been told people have been playing in recent forum meets, on the forum etc and IS ONLY A BIT OF FUN. If anyone else wants to put alternatives up then feel free to crack on


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2010)

Blimey I'm in with a shout then......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Homer, sorry for not replying to any of this, didn't think to look here for Ascot info for some reason.

Sure you got my handicap from my sig by now.

Looking forward to tomorrow and putting faces to names, should be a good day.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 8, 2010)

10/1 Smiffy
*Think that you have missed out a zero or two there* 


12/1 Philthefragger
*Dark horse and definitely worth a punt at those odds* 

12/1 Region3
*Â£100 each way with you  on this one Homer if you want it 


*

Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Jun 9, 2010)

My take based on form, playing Ascot before and general current competence would be:

*3/1 Justoneuk*
4/1 HawkeyeMS
4/1 Imurg
6/1 Viscount17
6/1 Pieman
8/1 HomerJSimpson
8/1 Jasetheace
8/1 Easengrace
10/1 Smiffy
10/1 CenturyG5
10/1 TXL
12/1 Philthefragger
12/1 Redwood
12/1 Midnight
12/1 Region3
		
Click to expand...

That could be the funniest thing I've ever read! I'm more like 3,000/1  

How do I go about bettng against myself?   

I reckon on current form even Smiffy will get more points than me... I'm assuming it's stableford?

See you all in the morning!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2010)

10/1 Smiffy
*Think that you have missed out a zero or two there*

Click to expand...

I appreciate your confidence Roger


Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Jun 9, 2010)

You're having a giraffe aren't you???
If I was a betting man I'd have Â£100 on Region3 at 12/1


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe not Gary as he had some problems early on.
Would still put a tenner on him though.


----------



## TXL (Jun 9, 2010)

We were very fortunate that the forecast heavy showers managed to slide past Ascot, all we had were a few spots just after half way.

Many thanks again to Homer for organising the day and to my playing partners for a very enjoyable round. 

For those waiting to see if they won a virtual bet, I will let Martin post the full results


----------



## bobmac (Jun 9, 2010)

Are any cards being sent back to the appropriate clubs?


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 9, 2010)

Firstly thanks to Martin for organising another great day. Then thanks to James, Jason and Steve for being good company for the day. 

Steves second shot on the third par four, I think it was, was the shot of the day for me. A 160 yard fairway shot that went straight down the hole for 5 points.

As for me. Seeing as I had no odds in Martins earlier post! 32 points and 6 holes with no score. Oh what could have been!! Ah well, that's golf. 

Good to put some faces to names as well. 

Maybe next year!


----------



## Midnight (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for a cracking day again Martin, also cheers to my group which was  Redwood, Imurg and HawkeyeMS, they all made me feel very welcome and also helped me look for my golf balls in the rough a lot.
Best comment of the day I heard was from the starter, we were all stood on the first tee and he looks at us and says,'*Which one of you is Midnight !!!* '

Really good day , nice course and great company.

Cheers
Midnight...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 9, 2010)

Are any cards being sent back to the appropriate clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not mine.

It was a great day though. It was good to meet everyone and put names to faces. Thanks to Martin for organising and to Imurg, Midnight & Redwood for helping to find my wayward shots.


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 9, 2010)

Great day folks, just one blob on my card unfortunately, but 33 points, (18 on the back nine), was the best I've played in ages.

Thanks to Smiffy, Golfmad and Easengrace, my playing buddies for the day, for helping make my first big Forum meet such an enjoyable one.

Anyone else hungry yet?  That dinner was excellent!

Photos and videos to follow shortly...don't hold your breath though, what with my inability to operate a camera!


----------



## RGDave (Jun 9, 2010)

Steves second shot on the third par four, I think it was, was the shot of the day for me. A 160 yard fairway shot that went straight down the hole for 5 points.
		
Click to expand...

Now THAT is a story! Wow. 

5 points


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for a great day Martin. Well organised mate.
Course was in very good condition (especially the greens) and the weather was superb.
Many thanks to Chris Aaron and Tim for their company in the morning, apologies for the cussing   

Played like a knob front 9. Too many one pointers and a couple of blobs thrown in for good measure for 13 points. Picked it up a bit on the back 9 and had 17 points for a 30 point total. Couldn't get off the tee for love nor money.
Nice dinner followed by a further 9 holes played with Paul (Pieman) Graham (P1Pete) and Bill (CenturyG5)..great company and had a right laugh. Finally got home just before 10 completely knackered and went straight to bed.
Well done to the 40 points winner ( ) and to Steve (Viscount17) for having the balls to wear those trousers


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 10, 2010)

Steves second shot on the third par four, I think it was, was the shot of the day for me. A 160 yard fairway shot that went straight down the hole for 5 points.
		
Click to expand...

Now THAT is a story! Wow. 

Click to expand...

Not really - the ball was just trying to get away and hide from his trousers  

Echo previous - a grand day. Just a shame I didn't bring any golf with me. Thanks to Homer who was the perfect host in guiding our fourball around the track. Thanks to Anthony & Ian for being cracking company (if they were rolling their eyes heaven-wards  at my golf, then at least they didn't let on. Under such severe provocation, that's class)


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 10, 2010)

I must be going a bit doo-lally...I could've sworn I posted links to some images and videos from yesterday, but it was 11:30pm by the time I got the last ones uploaded and maybe I didn't click "Continue" or something.  They're mostly not worth posting anyway.

Anyway, photos on my Flickr page.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrena1in/sets/72157624240607354/

Videos on my YouTube page.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Adrena1in

Sorry I didn't capture everyone's swings, I was a bit delayed getting down to the first tee and couldn't really hang around for the group behind mine.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 10, 2010)

don't hold your breath though, what with my inability to operate a camera!
		
Click to expand...

count yourself lucky, I've got a new found inability to operate a golf club


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 10, 2010)

another first class forum event, great company, and a top set of playing partners, *hapless*, *jasetheace* and *justoneuk*.
some really good golf played; shame there wasn't a team prize as we must have been in with a shout with all four of us over 30 points. 

Graham had his 5 pointer too, with a chip in birdie.
Jason played some really solid steady golf - what was it 7 pars on the bounce?
James is surely the most laid back guy I've played with, hits it a mile and hugely encouraging to we lesser mortals.

hung around for a second round round (really bad - definitely after the lord mayors's show stuff) so didn't get back until gone midnight (bl**dy roadworks!).

looking forward now to meeting some of the guys again at Cooden Beach and Woodhall.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 10, 2010)

Blimey! Where to start????

*A big thanks to all the people I met during the day, and (of course) those I played golf with!!!!!*

Played 18 with Haplesshacker, Viscount17 & Jasetheace
Played 9 with Region3, Homer and Philthefragger
Played 9 with CenturyG5 and Viscount17

Got home at midnight and have just woken up 


(Haplesshacker) chips in on the 3rd hole for a birdie and 5pts!

(Viscount17) holes out a full shot from the midde of the fairway on the 9th for an eagle2 and 5pts!

(Jasetheace) goes on a par fest from the 5th to 15th holes!

We were the first group out and had 37,37,33,32pts between us, pretty good going,.... and great company.

Had some excellent laughs along the way,... congrats to Pokerjoke for the points win (40) and to the others who picked up prizes.

Thanks to Martin for organising.

See you all next time!!!! 

(I'm too fecked to write any more... might go back to bed!)


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 10, 2010)

don't hold your breath though, what with my inability to operate a camera!
		
Click to expand...

count yourself lucky, I've got a new found inability to operate a golf club 

Click to expand...

Says he who won the long drive challenge!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 10, 2010)

don't hold your breath though, what with my inability to operate a camera!
		
Click to expand...

count yourself lucky, I've got a new found inability to operate a golf club 

Click to expand...

Says he who won the long drive challenge!!   

Click to expand...

...and scored a grand total of 25, yes 25, pts!!!

Imurg, Midnight and Redwood will back me up when I say that was just about the only fairway I hit all day. Everything else was a contender for the longest rough challenge 

Oddly, I played 9 holes with Pedro, Viscount17 and PokerJoke after dinner and scored 18 points with a blob. Stupid effing game.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, have to echo all the above comments.

Great day well organised by Homer.  Great weather.  Not such great golf by me.

Big thanks to Imurg, Midnight and Hawkeye for the game.  If you're ever playing a course with deep rough, get Midnight along.  He's a great ball finder (I guess working with dogs all day long you start to pick up a few tricks.)

Great that Tim also managed to get P1Pete's first attempt off the tee on 1 on camera.  Duck!!!!


----------



## p1pete (Jun 10, 2010)

Great that Tim also managed to get P1Pete's first attempt off the tee on 1 on camera.  Duck!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful  

Tim, there is a few quid in it for you NOT to post that video


----------



## 19th (Jun 10, 2010)

Who is the chap - forum name- with the white front/red back shirt.

His tee shot is videoed and his swing looks kinda' good!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2010)

Who is the chap - forum name- with the white front/red back shirt.

His tee shot is videoed and his swing looks kinda' good!
		
Click to expand...

That was Ease'nGrace (Aaron).
I played with him in the morning and he does have a lovely swing.
His game went into "meltdown" on the back 9, he lost a ball on the 9th (God knows how) and it did affect him for a few holes.
But his swing is great


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 10, 2010)

Tim, there is a few quid in it for you NOT to post that video  

Click to expand...

A tenner and I won't post the video of your second shot from that horrible lie in the rough!!  

In all seriousness though, if people do want their vids removed then let me know...I should have asked permission first.  I'll set them all to "Unlisted".

Oh, and yes, Aaron's got a cracking swing and when he hit it well, hit like a dream.  Gets it together and he'll be seriously good.


----------



## 19th (Jun 10, 2010)

Come on then young Sir, which one is your goodself??


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 10, 2010)

Come on then young Sir, which one is your goodself??
		
Click to expand...

I'm the one behind the camera.


----------



## 19th (Jun 10, 2010)

Come on then young Sir, which one is your goodself??
		
Click to expand...

I'm the one behind the camera.   

Click to expand...

And a jolly good night you had enjoyed going by the shake/angle of the shots!!

Honest shots are super, just a wee joke, now point out Smiffy for me as well please.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys (im suprised it looked remotely good, felt all wrong yesterday), but it's a shame Tim couldn't record himself. Best swing i've seen for a 16 hc. Where is this video/photos? I cant see it anywhere.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Jun 10, 2010)

duh, found them.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 10, 2010)

Want to echo the comments of others and to thank Homer for a grand day (even if a journey of 2 and-a-half hours instead of 30 mins meant I was in a foul mood when I arrived!!) 

Was great to meet so many new people and put faces and real names to nicknames, and to catch up again with those who I had met previously.

Want to thank my playing partners for their excellent company:
18 with Bill, Gary and Colin;
9 with Bill, Rob and Graham
9 with Tony and Hywel

As for my golf, was a mixture of horrific, crap, rubbish, mediocre and absolute brilliance (suffice to say more of the former rather than the latter!!!)

Already looking forward to the next meet!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 10, 2010)

Great that Tim also managed to get P1Pete's first attempt off the tee on 1 on camera.  Duck!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful  

Tim, there is a few quid in it for you NOT to post that video  

Click to expand...

Its got to go up, its a classic

err  are we talking about the first shot which nearly decapitated the last 3 watching groups, or the provisional which went OOB on the right never to be seen again

Just need to clarify 

Sorry Pete/Graham  Couldnt resist it

Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2010)

now point out Smiffy for me as well please.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the knob in the tan trousers and white shirt who's swing looks like it belongs in the circus.
Somebody likened me to a "young Cotton" once....I was quite chuffed until I realised they meant Dot.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry Pete/Graham  Couldnt resist it

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Not me. (Graham)

Just to clear up any confusion


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 10, 2010)

No P1Pete's real name is Graham

Just to confuse you

I know its not difficult

Fragger


----------



## p1pete (Jun 10, 2010)

Great that Tim also managed to get P1Pete's first attempt off the tee on 1 on camera.  Duck!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful  

Tim, there is a few quid in it for you NOT to post that video  

Click to expand...

Its got to go up, its a classic

err  are we talking about the first shot which nearly decapitated the last 3 watching groups, or the provisional which went OOB on the right never to be seen again

Just need to clarify 

Sorry Pete/Graham  Couldnt resist it

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fragger  

I was hoping no one would mention the superb provisional that I sliced OOB after nearly killing someone with the first tee shot 

As Smiffy would say......knob


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2010)

Great that Tim also managed to get P1Pete's first attempt off the tee on 1 on camera.  Duck!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful  

Tim, there is a few quid in it for you NOT to post that video  

Click to expand...

Its got to go up, its a classic

err  are we talking about the first shot which nearly decapitated the last 3 watching groups, or the provisional which went OOB on the right never to be seen again

Just need to clarify 

Sorry Pete/Graham  Couldnt resist it

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fragger  

I was hoping no one would mention the superb provisional that I sliced OOB after nearly killing someone with the first tee shot 

As Smiffy would say......knob 

Click to expand...

And that someone was me - thanks to Midnight for pulling me out of the way. Mind you I think it was the bit off the fence that nearly hit me rather than the ball - it certainly went further...


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 10, 2010)

No P1Pete's real name is Graham

Just to confuse you

I know its not difficult

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Doh. I didn't realise we had another Graham there!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 10, 2010)

I must be going a bit doo-lally...I could've sworn I posted links to some images and videos from yesterday, but it was 11:30pm by the time I got the last ones uploaded and maybe I didn't click "Continue" or something.  They're mostly not worth posting anyway.

Anyway, photos on my Flickr page.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrena1in/sets/72157624240607354/

Videos on my YouTube page.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Adrena1in

Sorry I didn't capture everyone's swings, I was a bit delayed getting down to the first tee and couldn't really hang around for the group behind mine.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for putting those up Tim, some really good swings there, excluding mine 
It's a shame we didn't take a shot of your swing - next time eh?

Golfmmad.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the vote of confidence (or should that read banditry ) on the pretend market.

Anyone who went e/w on me can collect their virtual cash 

37pts after 16.
Made it to the front of the 218yd 17th but the flag was at the back about 75' away. Missed the 6' par putt. 1pt.

In the left bunker on the par 5 18th in 3 (getting a shot).
Splashed out of the bunker and into the pond on the opposite side of the green. Dropped back in the bunker and buried itself, 10' past, 2 putts. Nil points.

One of these days I'll learn not to blow all my shots on a few holes then hopefully I'll come down a bit. 80 with 3 doubles and a triple 

Shouldn't complain too much though as I got a couple of putts I just hoped to get close, and found (or rather my partners did) a few wayward balls that I had no right to.

Thanks to the guys at GM I got a lovely looking Benross 20deg hybrid for my efforts, which I'm looking forward to trying out.

Well done to TXL (I think) and pokerjoke. 40pts round there is very decent.

Great day.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 10, 2010)

Not only did you let yourself down, but you let me down as well.

I had a Â£100 on you to win at very good odds and what happened?  You blew it. It was there for the taking. 

Fortunately my virtual bet was not taken up by Homer and it's only your reputation that has been damaged


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the videos Tim, you managed to capture the 1st of only 2 good swings I made all day


----------



## JustOne (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the videos Tim, you managed to capture the 1st of only 2 good swings I made all day 

Click to expand...

Hang on,... there was a couple of nice ones on the range too


----------

